# Former Outdoor Pursuits Centre on Windy Bank



## tigger2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

Former Outdoor Pursuits Centre on Windy Bank
This is the derelict Wilkin Hill Outdoor Pursuits Centre, which at the date of posting was ransacked and exposed to the elements but now has a SOLD sign stuck to the outside of the building only a couple of snaps as due to my find in photo 3 i made a fast exit as had already heard and felt unwanted things.




The Courtyard area.




The remains of the showers.




And finally some sill idiots have been dabbling into the unknown a little too much for me.​


----------



## phill.d (Mar 2, 2013)

I can guess where this is going to end up


----------

